# Greatest cigar collection I have ever seen



## cigarager01 (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't post links because I haven't met the requirements to post links yet but if you go to YouTube and search "Richs cigar collection" it is the one posted by reddit This collection is nothing short of amazing this is a 7 part series that I have watched probably 100 plus times I hope to one day have a collection like this he has some extremely rare ccs and rare tats I have unfortunately never had a tat bc my local b&m doesn't stock them and I believe in supporting small business but have only heard great things about tats! Enjoy the video if you haven't seen it this is a must see!!! Rich idk who you are but you have one hell of a collection and if your reading this I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we appreciate you showing us your amazing collection


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

There are several great members of this community with collections that rival Rich's. I've always wanted to see Michael Jordan's. A near unlimited funds for Habanos, and he _always_ has one lit. I picture a walk-in humidor with about 5,000 boxes.


----------



## cigarager01 (Sep 16, 2013)

I would love to see any pics or videos that rival this I am only 22 and just beginning my collection so my funds are limited but I just love looking at people collections looking at what I can hopefully afford one day


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

just watched the first 2 videos all i gotta say is wow. who is this guy? not that keen on cigars yet to know how rare or prestigious those cigars are but i got enough common sense to know he has some rare cigars.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

That's crazy.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

In video one he mentions Staebell aka Aristocrat as the only humidor he uses to house his tons of rare Cubans. Being an insurance guy I can't help but wonder, If he's in the states are they even insurable? I'd have a rough time sleeping at night, otherwise. But hey, he's got 'em, and I don't and never will. lol. TCB


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I never want to own more cigars than I can realistically smoke in a lifetime. Cool stuff, but superfluous to me.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I personally don't understand the whole "whoever dies with the most cigars wins" mentality. If that's your thing that's cool, but if that guy gets hit by a bus tomorrow someone else is going to enjoy all those cigars. I've learned from the experts here that this is a benefit to laying down cigars to rest, but I'd rather smoke them than look at boxes and boxes of sticks I wont get to in my lifetime.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

While I am sure the guy loves to smoke cigars, it seems to me he might be an investor. He made sure his sealed boxes remained sealed. Seems like a behaviour to preserve their value and rarity, more so than something he was going to smoke. Either way, it looks like a great collection.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

a former member bought a cabinet humidor from a b&m that went out of business and uses that as his office humidor. each locker now contains a specific make of cuban cigar


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty cool collection but agree with most here. What's the point if you can't realistically smoke them. Nothing wrong with having a stash but you gotta enjoy it more than just looking at it. And why doesn't he have a walk in. Seems like a ton of work maintaining all those humidors/tupperdors


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

DanTheSmoker said:


> Nothing wrong with having a stash but you gotta enjoy it more than just looking at it.


Who is to say that he doesn't enjoy looking just as much as he enjoys smoking? Many people, from all hobbies, enjoy collecting. They enjoy having something that makes other people drool and enjoy having something on hand for anybody who might walk through their door. It's his money and his collection, so why worry about judging? I'm not calling you out specifically, just the mentality (I was just too lazy to scroll up again lol).

I would assume that space is one issue for the walk in. Another issue, that seems to get overlooked here, is that if you have a giant walk in and something happens to it then all of your sticks are put in danger. If you have multiple humidors and something happens to one then only a fraction of your sticks will be in jeopardy. Sometimes it's about limiting your liability, especially when you have that much money invested in them.


----------



## cigarager01 (Sep 16, 2013)

This is for sure a wild collection if I had that many I would just enjoy looking at them and also smoking them it seems collecting/investing in cigars is the new hobby for lots of people but I am curious about if you can insure your rare cigars


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have accumulated a fairly large collection of cigars (9,500+) and from my point of view, I collect cigars for none of the reasons previously mentioned. I don't collect for investment nor do I collect to brag or boast. Originally, I acquired cigars just to have some aged cigars available. Now I acquire cigars to enjoy now and to share with friends. I enjoy sharing a rare cigar with friends, especially when I know it's something HTF, they've read about or have been seeking. 

I know I'll never get to all of them. I would hope that some close friends/family will be able to enjoy/continue the collection when I'm gone. I guess I'm taking a page out of the playbook from the HK cigar collectors, who collect for generations to enjoy...

I pretty much use Bob Staebell's equipment for my cigars. I don't like to stress about the upkeep/maintenance so I rely on automated humidors (two freestanding and one walk-in). Staebell equipment has never let me down.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Fuelie95 said:


> Now I acquire cigars to enjoy now and to share with friends. I enjoy sharing a rare cigar with friends, especially when I know it's something HTF, they've read about or have been seeking.
> 
> I know I'll never get to all of them. I would hope that some close friends/family will be able to enjoy/continue the collection when I'm gone.


THIS! I am glad someone gets it. Its not all about the collection and showing off, in my opinion cigars are all about sharing the moment.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuelie95 said:


> I collect cigars for none of the reasons previously mentioned.
> 
> ... Now I acquire cigars to enjoy now and to share with friends. I enjoy sharing a rare cigar with friends, especially when I know it's something HTF, they've read about or have been seeking.





dmanuel said:


> ... enjoy having something on hand for anybody who might walk through their door.


Just had a different way of saying it


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

For me, it's nearly as fun collecting as smoking the cigars...I'm always looking for the next purchase...Cigar Acquisition Disorder...


----------



## cigarager01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuelie95 said:


> I have accumulated a fairly large collection of cigars (9,500+) and from my point of view, I collect cigars for none of the reasons previously mentioned. I don't collect for investment nor do I collect to brag or boast. Originally, I acquired cigars just to have some aged cigars available. Now I acquire cigars to enjoy now and to share with friends. I enjoy sharing a rare cigar with friends, especially when I know it's something HTF, they've read about or have been seeking.
> 
> I know I'll never get to all of them. I would hope that some close friends/family will be able to enjoy/continue the collection when I'm gone. I guess I'm taking a page out of the playbook from the HK cigar collectors, who collect for generations to enjoy...
> 
> I pretty much use Bob Staebell's equipment for my cigars. I don't like to stress about the upkeep/maintenance so I rely on automated humidors (two freestanding and one walk-in). Staebell equipment has never let me down.


I envy you sir I love cigars bc I enjoy to smoke them but they are also pieces of art no one cigar is exactly alike and I am only 22 and just starting my collection curerrently around 200 stocks bc I am on a budget but I hope to have a collection like this ones at so that I can leave it to my future kids and family and friends to enjoy after I'm gone !!! Cheers my friend


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuelie95 said:


> I have accumulated a fairly large collection of cigars (9,500+) and from my point of view, I collect cigars for none of the reasons previously mentioned. I don't collect for investment nor do I collect to brag or boast. Originally, I acquired cigars just to have some aged cigars available. Now I acquire cigars to enjoy now and to share with friends. I enjoy sharing a rare cigar with friends, especially when I know it's something HTF, they've read about or have been seeking.
> 
> I know I'll never get to all of them. I would hope that some close friends/family will be able to enjoy/continue the collection when I'm gone. I guess I'm taking a page out of the playbook from the HK cigar collectors, who collect for generations to enjoy...
> 
> I pretty much use Bob Staebell's equipment for my cigars. I don't like to stress about the upkeep/maintenance so I rely on automated humidors (two freestanding and one walk-in). Staebell equipment has never let me down.


Very cool. As long as you enjoy it, thats all that matters. Personally, i will try to smoke all the rare/HTF cigars i can, and if i have some left when i die, so be it. Im a 'smoker' not a 'collector'.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

That's just crazy! So much time and money invested. I love to have a bunch of good sticks on hand but that's just an insane amount of cigars. I guess if I had the money I might do the same because why not lol.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

This guy's knowledge of cigars seems insane. He has obviously put ALL of his time and money into this hobby/obsession. The labels and everything.... crazy.


----------



## Erectus (Mar 2, 2014)

Re: Great Collection----Good for you, enjoy yourself. Life is short just like a cigar. Live it to the nub!

I might add that one's obsession hurts no one and that one is extreme in his obsession is his own business and not ours to critique. Likewise none of us are aware of the financial measure of this collector, we need not judge his spending by our own budget as his may far exceed ours... I say go for it!


----------



## gaggrouperguy (Mar 3, 2014)

THat is craZY


----------



## Erectus (Mar 2, 2014)

gaggrouperguy said:


> THat is craZY


I resent your comment, that guy is my Dad! He is not insane, he is a enthusiast!


----------



## sullyman (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, puts anything "collection" i've ever been able to hold to shame.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

the all of his time and money comment.....hes wearing a Rolex so it seems he has both extra money and time :biggrin:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Erectus said:


> Re: Great Collection----Good for you, enjoy yourself. Life is short just like a cigar. Live it to the nub!
> 
> I might add that one's obsession hurts no one and that one is extreme in his obsession is his own business and not ours to critique. Likewise none of us are aware of the financial measure of this collector, we need not judge his spending by our own budget as his may far exceed ours... I say go for it!


On the other hand... aren't we all here to critique and exchange ideas? If someone decides to live lavishly, or grow a huge collection, that is up to them. But it is also a freedom that all of us enjoy to be able to think or say whatever we want about someone else's choices. Now that's not saying people have to be A-Holes or anything, but to say one's own business is not open to public critique is ridiculous when one posts their business on interwebz.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Great collection, but seems like he's into the "collecting" aspect and not smoking side of it. I have a huge humidor with lots of well aged sticks, but my goal is to enjoy all of them before I die. I mean what's the point in having a cigar from 1930 outside of just saying you do.


----------



## mkspbn (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello all... I am also used to smoke various cigarettes made by different company. I have many collections of cigarettes. Your collections are so much good.


----------



## CySmokeLone88 (Apr 13, 2013)

dmanuel said:


> Who is to say that he doesn't enjoy looking just as much as he enjoys smoking? Many people, from all hobbies, enjoy collecting. They enjoy having something that makes other people drool and enjoy having something on hand for anybody who might walk through their door. It's his money and his collection, so why worry about judging? I'm not calling you out specifically, just the mentality (I was just too lazy to scroll up again lol).
> 
> Could not of said it better myself


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I never want to own more cigars than I can realistically smoke in a lifetime. Cool stuff, but superfluous to me.


You know i always felt the same way. Then i hit a certain age and realized well how long is a lifetime? Does anyone really know beforehand?
For this reason i became a cigar smoker with a collection.


----------



## Fire23 (Jun 8, 2014)

All I can say is WOW! I can't help but wonder how much $ he has invested in all those cigars.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

I was actually re-watching his 5 humidor tour videos last night, stumbled upon it as I often search for humidors and collections. His collection is simply amazing. What impresses me the most is the wide range of cigars he has. Some people collect certain brands, like Liga or Fuente. This man doesn't discriminate.


----------



## The Cigar King (Jun 30, 2014)

Two words Simply Amazing


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Funny! He's got some of the world's rarest finest cigars, but can't manage to pronounce a single work, or brand correctly! It's worth watching just


----------

